# Best settings for sensitivity



## OneTreeHill (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi folks.

I want to measure the spectrum analysis of the computer fan. For this job, i buyed umk-1. And i use rew. 

I made this record the regular calibration file ( No sound in a room. Dead Silence)

http://i.imgur.com/BMz3pyt.jpg http://i.imgur.com/JPsHRAS.jpg http://i.imgur.com/nnhEYir.jpg

What settings do you recommend for a more accurate and more sensitive measurements.



There are examples of this address .

http://www.coolingtechnique.com/rec...cool-nb-eloop-e-susurro.html?showall=&start=6

http://www.coolingtechnique.com/img...l/eloop_sussurro/phobya_eloop_1800-7-9-12.png


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

OneTreeHill said:


> Hi folks. I want to measure the spectrum analysis of the computer fan. For this job, i buyed umk-1. And i use rew. I made this record the regular calibration file ( No sound in a room. Dead Silence)....


Hello, OneTreeHill. First of all, let me see if I understand and you correctly. You used a recording of dead silence as the calibration file. Which calibration file do you mean? The mic or the sound card? If it's the mic, then you can get a generic calibration file from minDSP. You can get a more accurate calibration done by Cross Spectrum Labs.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## OneTreeHill (Jun 1, 2015)

BlueRockinLou said:


> Hello, OneTreeHill. First of all, let me see if I understand and you correctly. You used a recording of dead silence as the calibration file. Which calibration file do you mean? The mic or the sound card? If it's the mic, then you can get a generic calibration file from minDSP. You can get a more accurate calibration done by Cross Spectrum Labs.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using HTShack


I used minidsp calibration file and i get this results. Is this normal? As I said, there was no sound in the room.

Thank you for reply.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I don't see anything unusual. Your noise floor is around 40dB which is quite good for a residence. There appears to be a deep null at 15Hz and peaks at 50 & 100Hz. It's hard to tell from your graph (variable smoothing would help). No need to repeat it, because you'll perform a near field measurement on the fan. Room response won't come into play (except for the noise floor). Please post future graphs according to the guidelines explained here.


----------

